# Strongest linesmen or *****?



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Steel or aluminum jacket on the BX?

I don't know about the Knipex, but with Klien and Ideal you need to get the models with hardened blades if you cut steel, not all models have them.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

i remember when knipex used to make good stuff. gone downhill lately. theres a new co. called KLEIN. give em a try. let us know how you like em. or not.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

paul d. said:


> i remember when knipex used to make good stuff. gone downhill lately. theres a new co. called KLEIN. give em a try. let us know how you like em. or not.


lmfao:laughing: you think klein is better than knipex or ideal:laughing::no: klein sucks big ones. give ideal a try there laseredge line is the way to go its top of the line made in the usa:thumbup: beats the hell outta klein:thumbsup:


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

o yea one more thing ideals lifetime warranty is for real they will take back your worn out tools


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

paul d. said:


> i remember when knipex used to make good stuff. gone downhill lately. theres a new co. called KLEIN. give em a try. let us know how you like em. or not.


 Yeah anything else is sacriligious. Klien til I die.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

bushwickbill said:


> What are the strongest brand of linesmens and *****?


Strongest Linemen's - anyone working in this weather

Strongest **** - Rosie O'Donnell


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

brian john said:


> Strongest Linemen's - anyone working in this weather
> 
> Strongest **** - Rosie O'Donnell


 :laughing:


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

try craftsmen or snap on?


----------



## sharkman (Feb 11, 2010)

When I work with a lot of BX I use 9" cable cutters, but I haven't worked with steel jacketed BX. It slices through much easier.


----------



## bushwickbill (Jan 17, 2010)

the BX I am talking about is just regular single conductor covered in a thin metal jacket.


If using a 40 dollar pair of linesmen pliers on cable that wrecks the cutting edge then something is wrong??


----------



## bushwickbill (Jan 17, 2010)

http://www.handyhardware.ie/product...High-Leverage-Combination-Pliers-Cushion-Grip

Those are the ones I bought here in canada for about 40 bucks.
I was told that the steel in them is alot harder than the stuff used in kliens?
But as I said, I cut through some 12/3 BX and bam, A nice nick in the cutting edge
At that link, It states that they can cut Piano wire up to 2.0 MM thick:001_huh: And piano wire is harder than the armoured jacked on 12/3 BX??
So something is wrong with this picture??


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

I've cut 12/2 Alum MC all day long with my Greenlee's and hadn't noticed them being worn. Probably wouldn't cut steel with them thought.


----------



## sharkman (Feb 11, 2010)

Yeah, that doesn't sound right, regular BX should be no problem for any linesmens, did anyone borrow your Knipex for a while and damage them without you knowing? That happened to me once when I was an apprentice, my journeyman was a bit of a jerk.


----------



## Lz_69 (Nov 1, 2007)

bushwickbill said:


> http://www.handyhardware.ie/product...High-Leverage-Combination-Pliers-Cushion-Grip
> 
> Those are the ones I bought here in canada for about 40 bucks.
> I was told that the steel in them is alot harder than the stuff used in kliens?
> ...


Although they don't have a warranty I would email there North American distributor and explain your situation... I think they would replace them if there really was a quality control issue. 

http://www.knipex.com/index.php?id=25&L=1&staat=32&change=usa


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

brian john said:


> Strongest Linemen's - anyone working in this weather


:thumbsup:



> Strongest **** - Rosie O'Donnell


:laughing::w00t:


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

My Knipex pliers have held up really well. I'm happy so far. 

I use Channelock brand ***** and they've been the best I've ever had, I've had them for about 2 years now. I cut some pretty thick, hard wire and they've yet to ding in the cutting edges. If these Knipex ever go out I'm giving the Channelock linesmans a try next time.


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

gilbequick said:


> My Knipex pliers have held up really well. I'm happy so far.
> 
> I use Channelock brand ***** and they've been the best I've ever had, I've had them for about 2 years now. I cut some pretty thick, hard wire and they've yet to ding in the cutting edges. If these Knipex ever go out I'm giving the Channelock linesmans a try next time.



Gil, I have the Channellock linesmans. They are great, they have been through a lot of abuse and still are strong. The Knipex on the other hand, I got them because there was a lot of talk about them. I used them to cut the 10-32 studs on a Fasco blower motor, well it barely cut 2. I went to the truck and got my old Klein linemans, that you could see light through the cutting edges, and they cut all 4 studs perfect. Recently I got a new pair of Kleins on warrenty from the supply house. Last week I had to cut the studs off of 6 motors. The Kleins did all 4 studs on all 6 motors like nothing, where the Knipex would have taken a beating and barely cut.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

gilbequick said:


> My Knipex pliers have held up really well. I'm happy so far.
> 
> I use Channelock brand ***** and they've been the best I've ever had, I've had them for about 2 years now. I cut some pretty thick, hard wire and they've yet to ding in the cutting edges. If these Knipex ever go out I'm giving the Channelock linesmans a try next time.


Ideals pliers from linemans to ***** are made by channellock:thumbsup:


----------



## kennydmeek (Sep 12, 2009)

What are lineman pliers? You mean Kleins?:jester:

Around here you call 'em anything but Kleins people look at you funny and don't know what you're talking about....


----------



## Innovative (Jan 26, 2010)

Gripe all you want about Klein tools, but they are by far the best...... "industry standard" I wouldnt own any thing else, Ive tried everything else and they just dont hold up. Klein is the only tool for real electricians


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I just cut several bolts today with both my knipex and my greenlees and inspected for knicks afterwards. In fact, I've had the greenlees for 2 years now and despite being stolen and used for concrete work by the mexicans, I got them back, a little more rusted than they should be, but they work just as good with no gaps. Klein is overrated. Comparable at best.

Anyway, why don't you pick up those mini bolt cutters that knipex makes? You can get them at lowe's and I'd guess they're manufactured to handle the tough ****.

I think though, that it's silly that people abuse their tools then cry about it afterwards. Just use some common sense and you won't waste so much money.


----------



## Chevyman30571 (Jan 30, 2009)

I own a pair of greenlee linesmans and klein j2000's and by far klein beats out the greenlee's. I love the fact that my klein don't wobble. My greenlee's wobble like a sob. I can't stand it.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I will admit, that of all the klein's I've used, they were more likely to be too tight, than too loose. My greenlees were tight until someone dropped them off a ladder. But that was a relief to me because I like them to fall open. There's a bit of a wobble, but it's never bothered me, and has never affected the alignment of the "blades".


----------



## kennydmeek (Sep 12, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> I will admit, that of all the klein's I've used, they were more likely to be too tight, than too loose. My greenlees were tight until someone dropped them off a ladder. But that was a relief to me because I like them to fall open. There's a bit of a wobble, but it's never bothered me, and has never affected the alignment of the "blades".


When you buy 'em you have to spray 'em with WD and work 'em back and forth a whole bunch. Sort of like a new baseball glove..:thumbsup:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Innovative said:


> Gripe all you want about Klein tools, but they are by far the best...... "industry standard" I wouldnt own any thing else, Ive tried everything else and they just dont hold up. Klein is the only tool for real electricians


No you haven't. Nobody has tried "everything else". Besides, most guys who try Knipex like them better and never go back to Klein, in my experience. I dog klein a lot mainly because I hate their drivers but they do make some stuff I like. 

and...

Being a "real" electrician has nothing to do with what tools you use.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

kennydmeek said:


> When you buy 'em you have to spray 'em with WD and work 'em back and forth a whole bunch. Sort of like a new baseball glove..:thumbsup:


The last pair of Klein linesmen i used (and still have) never loosened up and I did everything imaginable to them. They would loosen up a little and then stiffen over and over. Very annoying. The pair of Kleins I had before were loosey goosey from the get-go, so you can understand my disappointment.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

It's interesting because knipex pliers are super loose from the get go, but they don't wobble at all.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> It's interesting because knipex pliers are super loose from the get go, but they don't wobble at all.


I know. They don't wobble and they don't lock up which is why I like them. BTW, I've cut all kinds of dumb sh8t with my Knipex linesmen and they're fine.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Innovative said:


> Gripe all you want about Klein tools, but they are by far the best...... "industry standard" I wouldnt own any thing else, Ive tried everything else and they just dont hold up. Klein is the only tool for real electricians


dont even start with the "industry standard" crap. i have used klein i have abuse klein and know i say screw klein they blow a mean one. ideal is all i use now the screwdrivers beat the hell outta any klein screwdriver and at least ideal honors there lifetime warranty forget klein. why dont you try ideal or knipex or wiha or wera and i bet your mind will change real quick and if not your just a stubborn person living in the past in the klein heyday


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

kennydmeek said:


> What are lineman pliers? You mean Kleins?:jester:
> 
> Around here you call 'em anything but Kleins people look at you funny and don't know what you're talking about....


 you know the real name for linemans are side cutting pliers not "kleins" cause klein aint what they used to be


----------



## bushwickbill (Jan 17, 2010)

I wasn't trying to start a argument guys! I just wanted some honest real world advice from some electricians that have been around a bit. A Electrician that has used pliers (linesmen, Combo pliers) or whatever you wanna call them, I mean a pair of pliers that also have a pair of strong cutting blades on them is what I meant in terms of the kind of tool I was reffering to? And ***** are the side cutting snips. Meant only for cutting:thumbsup:

Guys, I just want to know which brand of linesmen pliers are the best? And the term 'best' is to mean, The brand that has the best/strongest steel or material in their set of pliers. So when you have to cut a small bolt or screw with them, their won't be a bunch of knicks in the cutting blades. I really am not concearned with a crome finish or anything like that either. All I am after is the tuffest hand tools I can buy. 
So anyone with some real electrical experience please chime in with your advice on you think is the best brand and why. 
I am sick and tired of buying second rate tools. I know I could go buy a set of small bolt-cutters, But I just want a set of good linesmen and side cutters that are able to cut wire up to 10/3 copper or 10/3 BX and some 8/32, 10/32 screws if I need to!
Thanks for all your replies everybody. Lets keep this topic nice and professional.
Cheers


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

bushwickbill said:


> Guys, I just want to know which brand of linesmen pliers are the best? And the term 'best' is to mean, The brand that has the best/strongest steel or material in their set of pliers. So when you have to cut a small bolt or screw with them, their won't be a bunch of knicks in the cutting blades. I really am not concearned with a crome finish or anything like that either. All I am after is the tuffest hand tools I can buy.
> So anyone with some real electrical experience please chime in with your advice on you think is the best brand and why.
> I am sick and tired of buying second rate tools. I know I could go buy a set of small bolt-cutters, But I just want a set of good linesmen and side cutters that are able to cut wire up to 10/3 copper or 10/3 BX and some 8/32, 10/32 screws if I need to!
> Thanks for all your replies everybody. Lets keep this topic nice and professional.
> Cheers


Like I said, if you abuse a tool enough, it's gonna wear. If you spend all day cutting bolts and screws and steel armored cable, you're gonna wear out the blades on just about any pair of side cutters, whether they're klein, knipex, greenlee, or ideal. Maybe not right away, but eventually.

If you pick up a pair of second rate Craftsman pliers, at least you can turn them in at no cost for a brand new pair. They have a FULL warranty.


----------



## bushwickbill (Jan 17, 2010)

I am not cutting those items all day as you have stated. I am talking maybe a couple of screws in a day shouldn't wreck your cutters. Yes when working with BX all day is very hard on your blades, But I really only made one cut through a 12/3 BX cable and it made a big nick in my few week old linesmen pliers from knipex? Surely they should be able to with stand that?!


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> Like I said, if you abuse a tool enough, it's gonna wear. If you spend all day cutting bolts and screws and steel armored cable, you're gonna wear out the blades on just about any pair of side cutters, whether they're klein, knipex, greenlee, or ideal. Maybe not right away, but eventually.
> 
> If you pick up a pair of second rate Craftsman pliers, at least you can turn them in at no cost for a brand new pair. They have a FULL warranty.


the man speaks the truth if you want to buy once get craftsman you could weld them shut and they would still take them back. the best side cutting pliers i love ideal but they do wear out eventually there is nothing that last for ever. asking all of us for the best linemans is like asking who is better ford or chevy in the end all that matters is what you think because none of us are buying them for you. your the one who is gonna have to pay anywhere form 20 to 60 dollars on them so i say ideal however i do own a pair of kleins and greenlee linemans for beaters the kleins are toast though but the greenlees are still going stong.  i have three pair of linemans one is the ideal 35-3012 and the other is the ideal 30-3430, those are my good pair and all i cut with those are copper and aluminum. my other pair is greenlee and they are my [email protected]^$ pair they cut everything and i beat the crap outta them so there is my set up. happy hunting


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

bushwickbill said:


> I am not cutting those items all day as you have stated. I am talking maybe a couple of screws in a day shouldn't wreck your cutters. Yes when working with BX all day is very hard on your blades, But I really only made one cut through a 12/3 BX cable and it made a big nick in my few week old linesmen pliers from knipex? Surely they should be able to with stand that?!


Couldn't tell you.

But maybe this would be a little more appropriate for your BX cable. BX is tough stuff, I wouldn't waste the money buying several side cutters until you managed to find one that lasts longer than the rest. But that's just me.

http://www.acehardwareoutlet.com/(j...uctdetails.aspx?sku=3260627&source=GoogleBase


----------



## kennydmeek (Sep 12, 2009)

bduerler said:


> you know the real name for linemans are side cutting pliers not "kleins" cause klein aint what they used to be


I wouldn't know...I haven't blown any up or lost 'em in 20 years:laughing:


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

kennydmeek said:


> I wouldn't know...I haven't blown any up or lost 'em in 20 years:laughing:


:laughing: you lucky man you haha i have not blown to many up:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## =Josh= (Oct 29, 2009)

All i can say is that I dont use my linemens to cut BX/MC. Klein makes this wonderful tool that is purposely made to cut BX. Its called A BX Cutter, cuts bx like butter. You can get it at your local home depot. Cheers.


----------



## sparky105 (Sep 29, 2009)

my choice is klien
these are my dads kliens I guess he didn't own a hammer lol see the pitting from hitting on them and they work like new with the exception of the cutting edge being a bit dull. 
I figure they are at least 25 yrs old problably more I've had them 18 yrs since he past away.


----------



## bushwickbill (Jan 17, 2010)

I agree guys, Thanks for all your replies. I really appriciate all your advice on my topic. I guess all four brands Klien, Knipex, GreeLee and Ideal are propbably all very close in terms of Quality and strength. 
I was thinking that there was a clear cut 'winer' before I made this thread, But know have come to realize that whichever one feels the best to me of the four top brands is going to be the one that I will stick with.
I am really surprised that there isn't a company that makes a 100 dollar pair that is truely worth the price? A pair with above average strength and durabiltiy. With a true lifetime hassle free warranty for regular wear and tear.
I think my next pair will be one of these Ideal models, But can someone please tell me why the two different blade styles of the two below?

http://www.licensedelectrician.com/Store/ID/LASERedge_Pliers.htm
http://www.licensedelectrician.com/Store/ID/WireMan_Pliers.htm

Besides the 'Laseredges' shiny coating what is the difference between these two sets?
Also I noticed that then 'Wiremans' set has knife to knife blades VS the laseredge has knife to anvil blades. Is there a difference in terms of cutting ability and strength?
I have been looking up these Ideal brand, And I alway thought that Ideal was kinda a second rate brand, But upon further reviewing i think they are looking like they belong in the top along with GreenLee and Klien.
Those laseredge ones look very good.
Wonder how much they are around here?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

sparky105 said:


> my choice is klien
> these are my dads kliens I guess he didn't own a hammer lol see the pitting from hitting on them and they work like new with the exception of the cutting edge being a bit dull.
> I figure they are at least 25 yrs old problably more I've had them 18 yrs since he past away.


Those have the distinctive shape of Channelock/Ideal pliers, not Kleins. Do they actually say Klein on them, or has that information been totally lost?


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

bushwickbill said:


> I think my next pair will be one of these Ideal models, But can someone please tell me why the two different blade styles of the two below?
> 
> http://www.licensedelectrician.com/Store/ID/LASERedge_Pliers.htm
> http://www.licensedelectrician.com/Store/ID/WireMan_Pliers.htm
> ...


Get the Laseredges. The WireMan series is made in China, the Laseredge are made in the USA. The Laseredge are of a higher quality and will last longer. Both have smooth action from the get-go and you'll like the Laseredge very much.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

gilbequick said:


> Get the Laseredges. The WireMan series is made in China, the Laseredge are made in the USA. The Laseredge are of a higher quality and will last longer. Both have smooth action from the get-go and you'll like the Laseredge very much.


well gil your right about the laseredge being the usa made and are way better than the wireman which are made in taiwan not china the made in china ideals are in lowes. i own all the laseredge line of ideals and they are so well worth the money but i also get 25% off of my hand tools at my supply house. ideal is true with the warranty i have had no problems getting a new tool when its worn out and the quality is better then klein IMO and you can not beat ideals screwdrivers or wire strippers:thumbsup:


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

bushwickbill said:


> Also I noticed that then 'Wiremans' set has knife to knife blades VS the laseredge has knife to anvil blades. Is there a difference in terms of cutting ability and strength?


yes their is a big difference i actually prefer the knife to anvil system they have on the laseredge line it seems to have a smoother and easier cut also ideals break in real fast in easy they are ready to be used with no wd40 right outta the package:thumbup: the knife to anvil system wears real well to, had mine for 6 months and the blades on both my linemans look brand new still. i love them and i think you would to however the handles do take some getting used to if you were a big klein user. if you want a more detailed answer about the knife to anvil system you need to shoot a message over to aiken colon of actoolsupply.com those guys would have a more detailed answer


----------



## kennydmeek (Sep 12, 2009)

sparky105 said:


> my choice is klien
> these are my dads kliens I guess he didn't own a hammer lol see the pitting from hitting on them and they work like new with the exception of the cutting edge being a bit dull.
> I figure they are at least 25 yrs old problably more I've had them 18 yrs since he past away.


Webster's Definition-

Electrician's Hammer- Pair of Kleins.:laughing:


----------



## sparky105 (Sep 29, 2009)

> Peter D said:
> 
> 
> > Those have the distinctive shape of Channelock/Ideal pliers, not Kleins. Do they actually say Klein on them, or has that information been totally lost?


I polished them up and you are right I think they may be Ideal there is a very faint " L 430 " then under that " IL USA " that is the only lettering under the rust lol I googled the 430 and it came back Ideal 430 or Channel Lock 430 thanks for the info I still think they are the best pair I have ever used lol


----------



## sparky105 (Sep 29, 2009)

kennydmeek said:


> Webster's Definition-
> 
> Electrician's Hammer- Pair of Kleins.:laughing:


Pair of ideals lol


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

they look like my ideal 30-3430's in the way they are designed


----------



## Control Freak (Mar 8, 2008)

one of the guys on a job I was on had the same pair for 23 years and lost them. he was devastated. I mean they were still good for cutting wire and splicing but all it did was shred the drag line. we used to say "can you pass me the shredders" lol

for real though Klein makes a good pair of linesmens. The handles wore out on mine but i got those red replacement handles from Klein and they are just like new.
just be sure to not buy the Journeymen line though. the handles pull off of them eventually.

I also have a channelock brand pair that a buddy of mine that works for the poco gave me. I use them as a knockaround tool and beat the crap out of them and theyve held up even better than my kleins.


----------



## kennydmeek (Sep 12, 2009)

Control Freak said:


> one of the guys on a job I was on had the same pair for 23 years and lost them. he was devastated. I mean they were still good for cutting wire and splicing but all it did was shred the drag line. we used to say "can you pass me the shredders" lol
> 
> for real though Klein makes a good pair of linesmens. The handles wore out on mine but i got those red replacement handles from Klein and they are just like new.
> just be sure to not buy the Journeymen line though. the handles pull off of them eventually.
> ...


Just gotta watch thise red replacement handles...they recede where your knuckle's inclined to go and sometimes you get bit....


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

i know you guys love to bash my Craftsman tools, but i love their linesmans only because if you break em' just go get a new pair for the lifetime warrianty
but i got a pair of kleins on sale and have been using them for a few months now, they cut fine, with no nicks in the blade


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

klein, channellock or ideal make good pliers. dont waste money on the journeyman pliers just get the dipped handles thats all you need. if you have the extra cash knipex brand pliers are top notch even better than klein.


----------



## imp610 (Apr 7, 2009)

i been buying the t and b side cutter they are great more power when cutting last loner and i returened a pair for replacement and got a new pair in a week thanks t&b screw kline


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Those have the distinctive shape of Channelock/Ideal pliers, not Kleins. Do they actually say Klein on them, or has that information been totally lost?





sparky105 said:


> I polished them up and you are right I think they may be Ideal there is a very faint " L 430 " then under that " IL USA " that is the only lettering under the rust lol I googled the 430 and it came back Ideal 430 or Channel Lock 430 thanks for the info I still think they are the best pair I have ever used lol


Peter D's new job title:

Forensic Tool-ologist


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> Peter D's new job title:
> 
> Forensic Tool-ologist


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing: thats funny


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

bduerler said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing: thats funny


laughing my arse off


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> Peter D's new job title:
> 
> Forensic Tool-ologist


Oh sure, MDShunk come out with the weirdest, most esoteric stuff under the sun, but I get called a Forensic Tool-ologist. Right. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Oh sure, MDShunk come out with the weirdest, most esoteric stuff under the sun, but I get called a Forensic Tool-ologist. Right. :laughing::laughing:


While you're out on your home depot scavenger hunts you should hit up some flea markets. You can find some real gems, forensic wise.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

Shunk is more like a Busine-Gyver-ologist.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

ideal makes nice pliers but i think they are made by channellock. kleins are nice but require break in. i thought knipex were all hardened steel? didnt know they went down hill

they sell knipex at lowes now which is a little weird. i hope they are not less quality than the old stuff

i do like klein tools a lot even though i think they are trying to sell the klein name and not so much a quality tool. i never really had a pair of kleins wear out on me i just get bored and want new pliers to break in. i never cut live wires with my pliers so that isnt an issue with mine. 

i think klein pliers are top knotch but klein screwdrivers suck. ideal screwdrivers are much better. out of the tools i have left i had my ideal pliers and ideal philips screwdriver. i had that screwdriver about a year and it still works new when i had to replace klein philips every month even when i was extra careful with them  

im not a big fan of the new klein voice and data tools they look like toys to me


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Channelock make great pliers,the ***** I bought wouldn't compare to my Kleins 2000, I tossed them into the woods. (if you ever find a bom ba ta boom) as that song goes.


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

=Josh= said:


> All i can say is that I dont use my linemens to cut BX/MC. Klein makes this wonderful tool that is purposely made to cut BX. Its called A BX Cutter, cuts bx like butter. You can get it at your local home depot. Cheers.


I have a pair of those. They were nice for a year or two. Not heavy compared to linemen. But dull and then worthless.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

I noticed my wife had a set of Channelock screw drivers in her little tool box. I was going to make fun, but now maybe I should take a look instead.
I think she paid less than a dollar per driver. They were on sale.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

active1 said:


> I have a pair of those. They were nice for a year or two. Not heavy compared to linemen. But dull and then worthless.


 I had a pair and I eventually threw them out...waste of space.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Frasbee said:


> I will admit, that of all the klein's I've used, they were more likely to be too tight, than too loose. My greenlees were tight until someone dropped them off a ladder. But that was a relief to me because I like them to fall open. There's a bit of a wobble, but it's never bothered me, and has never affected the alignment of the "blades".


 

First thing I do when I get a new pair is to use sand and 3 in 1 oil on them. Work the sand and oil in them real good and then wd40 the sand out. They fall open with ease after that.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

John Valdes said:


> I noticed my wife had a set of Channelock screw drivers in her little tool box. I was going to make fun, but now maybe I should take a look instead.
> I think she paid less than a dollar per driver. They were on sale.


I would say Channellock is a good standard for tools.

They may not always be the best, but they're far from the worst.

American made, too. Can always feel good about that.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

I don't know anymore...used Klein for so long now I am just so used to them. Will probably continue to use Klein pliers for a while to come...Their screwdrivers are a fail though. The new handle material sucks.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

i got a new set of ideal screwdrivers. they seem to be very high quality and work great much better than klein


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

electricalperson said:


> i got a new set of ideal screwdrivers. they seem to be very high quality and work great much better than klein


thats all i use i love them:thumbsup: good to hear your getting your tools back


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

sparky105 said:


> I polished them up and you are right I think they may be Ideal there is a very faint " L 430 " then under that " IL USA " that is the only lettering under the rust lol I googled the 430 and it came back Ideal 430 or Channel Lock 430 thanks for the info I still think they are the best pair I have ever used lol


Hey, that's kool. Kinda funny that you thought they are 'Klein' brand, all this time. 'Course many guys call 'em Kleins, no matter the brand. 

Nice heirloom. I have a Klein side cutters given to me by a retiring electrician. I put replacement Klein grips on them, and they're very nice. One of my favorite tools, even though I have one newer Klein J2000, a Insulated Knipex 09 08 240, and a 09 11 240 Knipex. 

I guess I use them all, kind of on a rotating basis!

I tell some journeymen in my local that some people call side-cutters 'Kleins', no matter the brand. So far, they all look at me like I'm dumb. (Hmm, that may have nothing to to with pliers, at all... anyway...).

Maybe it's a regional thing. Here, we call 'em linemans, or side-cutters. Klein makes a lot of different tools... knives, scissors, tool pouches, ratcheting cutters, wrenches, etc., screwdrivers (let's not go there...)


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

*Linemans lineup*

my side-cutters

Klein 213-9NE
Klein J2000-9NETP
Knipex 09 11 240
Knipex 09 08 240

The Klein 213 is the one given to me. Notice the vintage markings.

































:thumbup:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

That Klein 213 is cool man. Good condition too.


----------



## kennydmeek (Sep 12, 2009)

BP_redbear said:


> Hey, that's kool. Kinda funny that you thought they are 'Klein' brand, all this time. 'Course many guys call 'em Kleins, no matter the brand.
> 
> Nice heirloom. I have a Klein side cutters given to me by a retiring electrician. I put replacement Klein grips on them, and they're very nice. One of my favorite tools, even though I have one newer Klein J2000, a Insulated Knipex 09 08 240, and a 09 11 240 Knipex.
> 
> ...


 
That's what we call 'em here...20 miles away in Hagerstown they call them "nines.' Don't know where that came from....


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

kennydmeek said:


> That's what we call 'em here...20 miles away in Hagerstown they call them "nines.' Don't know where that came from....


Probably refers to the length of the pliers, since most people use 9'' or 9.5'' lineman's.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

The Klien, blue handled, angle head dikes are my #1 cutting tool.

The only thing I cut with sidecutters (linemans, Kliens) are 1/4 20 bolts.


----------

